# My New Book



## jsheffield (Nov 3, 2019)

My new book, _No Man is an Island... Except Me_, has just gone live on Amazon in print and Kindle formats... you can also ask a local bookstore to order a copy for you or send me an email and I'll mail you a signed copy.

It's a collection of short fiction. Fifteen stories about people who are square pegs in a round hole world; a writer’s dozen of people and places where unusual is the norm, where odd is ordinary.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/109733466X/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Jamie


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 3, 2019)

What!? No mention of your torts?!

_Jamie Sheffield lives with his wife, son, and dogs in the woods of the Northeast, writing about his favorite wild place on Earth, the Adirondack Park. When he's not writing mysteries, he's probably camping or exploring the last great wilderness in the Northeast. Besides writing, Jamie loves cooking and reading and dogs and dozens of outdoor pursuits that his friends and family classify variously as dangerous, foolish, nerdy, stupid, and likely to get the attention of Homeland Security._​


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 3, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> What!? No mention of your torts?!
> 
> _Jamie Sheffield lives with his wife, son, and dogs in the woods of the Northeast, writing about his favorite wild place on Earth, the Adirondack Park. When he's not writing mysteries, he's probably camping or exploring the last great wilderness in the Northeast. Besides writing, Jamie loves cooking and reading and dogs and dozens of outdoor pursuits that his friends and family classify variously as dangerous, foolish, nerdy, stupid, and likely to get the attention of Homeland Security._​


Ooooh, thanks, I forgot to change my Amazon profile... will do.

J


----------



## method89 (Nov 3, 2019)

well clearly we need signed copies...


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 4, 2019)

Well congratulations!!! I’m going to check it out. Catchy title and cover...


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 4, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> What!? No mention of your torts?!
> 
> _Jamie Sheffield lives with his wife, son, and dogs in the woods of the Northeast, writing about his favorite wild place on Earth, the Adirondack Park. When he's not writing mysteries, he's probably camping or exploring the last great wilderness in the Northeast. Besides writing, Jamie loves cooking and reading and dogs and dozens of outdoor pursuits that his friends and family classify variously as dangerous, foolish, nerdy, stupid, and likely to get the attention of Homeland Security._​



Updated... thanks again.

If anybody here is interested in the book but low on funds, drop me a pm... I can arrange for a free day for the Kindle version or sell you a print copy at cost... I write to share stories, and would never want money to get in the way of someone reading my stuff.

Jamie


----------

